# sending dhcpd logs with two facilities



## spring_64 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi,
I want to send dhcp logs to syslog with different facilities.
My server config is :

`log-facility local0;
log-facility local1;
...`

This is not worked for me.
Can I use two facilities in dhcpd.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2019)

spring_64 said:


> Can I use two facilities in dhcpd.conf?


You can't use two facilities with syslog.


----------

